# Kubota BX w/ snowpusher



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

This is my brothers Kubota that he does sidewalks and driveways with. That little tractor can push alot of snow! I thought it could push alot before he put the chains on it. But let me tell you, with chains and 4 wheel drive, that thing is now unstopable. I built the pusher for it, but never got it painted before the first snow. He has a 3 point blower for it also. Now all he needs for it is the cab. He does all of our sidewalks for our commercial accounts.


----------



## AJ Watson (Jan 15, 2006)

*Nice*

Hey thats a cool box. I have a tractor like that thats a little bigger. I thinking of making one of those boxes. Does the loader have trouble picking the box up with all that snow. 
let me know 
aj


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

The loader has no problem lifting it as long as the tractor is throddeled up. You wouldent be pushing at idiel speed anyways. When I started building it I thought that wait was going to be a problem, and when I got done I tryed lifting it, and I thought, oh crap this cant be good, lol, but I chained her on the bucket and went to work, no problem. It would get pretty ass end light if he tryed running with nothing on the back of the tractor. I can spin it around on the ice, and I dont feel scared of it tipping over at all. It only cost me about 150.00 to build the box, but of course steel prices have gone up. For the cutting edge, I went to macs hardware and got a piece of baler belting and bolted that on. I love the way the thing works! Saves alot of time on driveways and small lots.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I notcie that you have a boxscraper on the back. I have both a boxscraper and backblade. I was thinking of using the backblade for snow, but how does the boxscraper work out for you? I have a very long driveway, so I think the back blade would be my best option.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

You would be surpized how much snow these things will push. My B7500 has a 5' plow. I built custom removable wings for it. So its 6'4" wide and 5" taller than stock. It will push a lot of snow in Low gear.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I can't wait to use mine for the first time plowing this winter. I used it to stack snow all last winter and it is just amazing what it can do. The pile that it would push without even flinching is just amazing. I don't even use chains on it.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

i like the box looks nice on the tractor i bet it gets a lot done


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

First time out, I would think that in your case the regular back blade would work best. The box blade works nice for draging away from doors and other obsticals, but most of the time he has the snowblower on the back of it. The only reason he put chains on it, was becasue we had an ice storm come through last nov. and we got about 2 inches of ice and then on top of that we got 10 inches of snow. Then it got really cold and by 3am the 5 foot deep drifts we had, turned rock hard. He couldent even push his snowblower through them in 4wd casue of the ice underneith. That was a bad one to start the year off with. I think with our 10 rigs that we run, it took us almost double the time it normaly would with that amount of snow, just casue of the ice.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Cool, thanks for the advice. The backblade I have has 5 positions so that should work out really well for me. I have a lot of dragginf to do around our buildings, but the long driveway is more of a focus to me. I can drag with the backblade when I start and then tilt it side to side when I am doing the long driveway. Nice tractor BTW!


----------

